# 80's GT Mountainbikes



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello everybody! 

I need some informations about the first GT Bicycles. They looked like the old GT 26" BMX Cruiser. 
In a german forum i found, that the triple triangle design was made first in 1987 at the highend models. and here i listened that 1986 the backwoods was chromed and the timberline painted. 
now i'm searching some more informations about these early GT Mountainbikes. put all informations and pics in this thread.. 

thx Stef


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

these are 1986 models...


----------



## kint (Jan 26, 2006)

*as said before,*

my 1987 avalanche as delivered from gt.

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/avalanche21.jpg

in this year (1988) catalog) the karakoram and tequesta and timberline had the TT framedesign too...

mine is a 1987 welded frame.

i do own a similar frame from 1988 too:

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/medium/GT_1.JPG


----------



## Trailsarefun (Mar 3, 2008)

This I believe is my first post here to this sight.I'm posting in response to all the awesome bikes seen on this website.I am also posting because Zingel I was stumped as to what the heck I had.A blue Timberline just like yours.I am tickeled pink about my GT for which I purchased a few weeks back.She's light weight and got all that Gary Turner BMX Look which to me just RRROOOOCCCCKKKSSS!!!! I have been searching for some info on this bike and this is the only place I've seen that has it.I will post some pics of my bike and the components, you'll see I'm sure are all original.At least I think so, hope this helps you out.Is this a USA made bike.Sorry I don't have a catalog of this bike.Does anyone out there have one,sure would help.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I know of one dealer that has the original catalogs. I'll see if I can get some scans.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

I look forward


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

There are some pics of my '89 Karakoram in this thread.


----------



## Trailsarefun (Mar 3, 2008)

Ziengal I know this is long overdue but family matters came into play and I had to put this on the back burner temporarily.Here's a slew of pictures for you brother.She's ruff and needs some TLC which will come in the near future but she's what she is.I believe the bike is all original as you see it.The bike has the same seatpost and Seat that you have.I have taken them off for now to get replaced


----------



## Trailsarefun (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some more cool pictures of the bike and it's parts.GT Stamped Handlebars, GT Izumi Chain and rear Dropouts.


----------



## Trailsarefun (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Coudn't forget these 2 photo's GT Stamped chain and the evercool GT style BMX Fork.:thumbsup:


----------



## bicyclejuju1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*1988 gt karakoram srem size*

Did these use a 21.1 or 22.2 stem?



GT_guy said:


> There are some pics of my '89 Karakoram in this thread.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

22.2


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

GT_guy said:


> There are some pics of my '89 Karakoram in this thread.


Ive got nearly the same bike. 89 Karakoram in grey speckle. I did upgrades as soon as it got home. I switch my mountain lx shifters and derailleurs for some nice deore derailleurs I already had as well as deore cranks.
Also put odysessy aerator seat post (the one that is an air pump). Also a hand made salsa stem and scott at4 mountain bars. later on I got some custom xt wheel with triple butted spokes and sun 14m rims for road riding and a giant spesh 54 tooth front chainring. Took awhile to sort the shifting out but its fine. 
Still have it in very nice shape.


----------

